# Terrible News!!!



## Crystalballl

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to post a topic here for a friend of mine I met on thissite. Her nickname is *f_j*. See her Bunny'sBlog here:http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16409&amp;forum_id=6

She took her two beautiful girls in last night to the vet.They stayed over night for their spay that would take place thismorning. Unfortunately her baby girl Lola passed away whenthey put her under anesthetic. She just stopped breathingwhen they put her under. They decided to wait now to spayPenelope. I've been informed that they are running some teststo see what happened. 

Needless to say she is completely heart broken and left me a messagetoday letting me know what happened. So I thought I would puta post so everyone can give their warmest wishes to her and the rest ofher gang. What a terrible loss. Lola will be terriblymissed. :tears2:

Binkey Free, Lola :angel::missyou



(Love, 

Crystal, Bandit &amp; Holly)*



*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh no!! That's terrible. I am so sorry for your loss f_j.ray:


----------



## jordiwes

Oh no, how devastating. I'm so sorry, f_j.

Hugs to you and Penelope.


----------



## NZminilops

How absolutely devastating :tears2::cry1::cry3

Sending out my thoughts and wishes to you today f_j

:grouphug:bunny16ray:ink iris:


----------



## katt

oh no. . .i am so sorry . . .


----------



## binkies

Oh no! I'm so sorry this happened! f_j you are in my prayers. ray:

It may not be much of a comfort, but at least Lola can binkie free over the rainbow bridge. :grouphug


----------



## Haley

Oh God. This is awful news. :bigtears:

Poor f_j. I know how those bunnies mean to her.:cry2

Binky free little one ray:


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh f_J....my heart truly goes out to you. I amso, so very sorry to hear this. I cannot say that I know what you aregoing through, as everyone's grief is so individual, but I did have asimilar thing happen just a year ago when I lost my Scooby during aroutine neuter. Same thing happened to him...he stopped breathing underthe anesthetic and the vet couldn't revive him. Upon learning of hispassing, I felt as though a piece of my heart had been torn away.

If ever you need someone to talk to, please feel free to contact me.Sometimes being able to talk with another who has been through the sameexperience can help...if you need a shoulder to cry upon, please don'thesitate. My prayers are with you tonight, and to your sweet Lola. Maythe angels take care of you, little one...

:bigtears:

...and thank you for letting us know, Crystal...


----------



## HoneyPot

Oh f_j, I'm so sorry about Lola. GivePenelope and Rupert extra love from all of us here and take care ofyourself. 

________
Nadia
Misty
Charlie


----------



## MyBoyHarper

I'm so sorry about Lola f_j!! You,Rupertand Penelope are in my prayers! ray:

Binky free Lola! :rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OH NO! I had some bloodwork done on Bobefore his neuter. It cost like $40 to find out if he couldhandle the anesthesia. 

I was so worried eventhough it was fine.

I'm so very sorry that she lost Lola. I know she must be devastated!


----------



## gentle giants

OMG! It's so hard, losing a bunny like that. Tell f_j we are all praying for her.


----------



## Eve

I am so sorry...you will be in my thoughts all day f_j. ray:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh f_j, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. 

I will say a prayer for the two of you.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## maherwoman

Oh, no!! I'm so sorry to hear that, f_j...I hope you're okay...

My love to you and your Penelope...I'm sure she misses her friend. I'm glad they decided to wait.

Oh, sweet Lola...binky free, Hunny...inkpansy::bunnyangel::rainbow:

P.S. I'm going to move this to the Rainbow Bridge for you...


----------



## theevenstarlight

Hi everyone,

I lost mybunny on Dec. 1, 2006. She made it throughthe anesthetic okay but afterwards she got really sick. Shelived a week after the surgery. The vet did everything shecould, but we had a necrospy performed and my bunny had heart disease(genetic) and some liver damage as a result of the heart disease.

Is there anyone out there who has some good spay stories totell? I have another bunny and will need to get her spayed ina few months!

This was the first bunny my vet ever lost to spaying, so there must be some successful surgeries out there!

I am so sorry about Lola, and am here if you need me.


----------



## Greta

Oh no... I'm so sorry. f_j, my heart goes out toyou during this sad time. Binkie free, little Lola, we'llmiss you :rip:


----------



## naturestee

I'm so sorry, f_j. This is absolutely heartbreaking. Binky free, Lola.

:bigtears:

theevenstarlight, I've had three girls spayed with noproblems. Usually with a good vet complications are veryrare, but with the huge number of rabbits belonging to members of thisforum we do see the occasional spay/neuter complication. Mostoften it's from an undiagnosed heart problem, although liver and kidneyproblems do happen too, even in young buns. It's always scarysending any animal into surgery and I hope your new bun does well.


----------



## Pipp

Oh noooo... poor pretty little Lola.







And poor Penelope, losing her best friend. 








:rip: Lola... You were loved so much andwill be missed.

So sorry F_J... :sad:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

f_j....we're so very sorry about poorLola.....know that you gave her love and that she is waiting at therainbow....binky free little Lola....:bigtears:ray:for you and therest of your bunny family.....Pumpkin, Whiskers and me


----------



## f_j

I would like to thank Crystal very much for herpost and everyone for their kind words. To be honest, I amnot doing very well. I have never lost a pet to anything butold age before, so this is extremely difficult to accept.Lola did have blood work done on Monday night, and it came back fine,so I just can't believe this has happened. I know I intendedto do what was best for her, but I can't help but feel horribly guilty.

If any bunny did not deserve her life cut short, it was Lola.Lola was literally the kindest, sweetest bunny I have evermet. She was never aggressive, feisty or moody.There was nothing but good in her. I could always count onher giving bunny kisses when I approached her cage. She lovedPenelope unconditionally, even when Penelope began to gethormonal. One of her favourite things to do was rip upnewspaper in her nestbox. She loved it when I gave her afresh piece to shred, and always seemed very proud of herwork. She loved to eat, we called her our littlepiglet. Her binkies were so cute and always made ussmile. I still remember when she was a baby, she got into somuch mischief without even realizing it. She was soinnocent. I can tell Penelope misses her and feelsvery lonely, and I just feel so helpless. 

I love you Lola and I will miss you everyday.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so sorry about your loss. I haven't lost any this way - but I have lost rabbits and I know it hurts.

Please know that you were trying to do the responsible thing as a bunnymama and you had the best of intentions. She knew she was loved.

Peg


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh, I am so very sorry about Lola. She was such a beautiful and sweet girl.

My heart just goes out to you. 

I hate to ask, but did Penelope get a chance to say goodbye to Lola?


----------



## f_j

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> Oh, I am so very sorry about Lola. She was such abeautiful and sweet girl.
> 
> My heart just goes out to you.
> 
> I hate to ask, but did Penelope get a chance to say goodbye to Lola?



Yes, we requested that the vet let Penelope see Lola so that shewouldn't be searching for her forever. Now that she's home,she doesn't seem to be looking for her, but she seems down.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am sorry f_j.

Binkie Free Lola.

Give Penelope a hug. :hug2:


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...that was so wonderful for you to do...andwonderful that you thought of it. It seems to help in bondedpairs, though I'm sure she's still mourning, as you are.

I feel for you, Hun...I wish there were something we could say or do to ease the pain...

Just know that we all love you and are here for you through this. ink iris:
*
f_j wrote: *


> Yes, we requested that the vet let Penelope see Lola so that shewouldn't be searching for her forever. Now that she's home,she doesn't seem to be looking for her, but she seems down.


----------



## f_j

Thank you so much everyone, it does help to readall of your kind words. I'm just having a lot of troubleaccepting what has happened...it was just such a shock. Ican't even put into words how much I miss my little Lola-bola.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

f_j, I really am so sorry. I know that almost nothing can help you at this time. Take the time you need and spend time w/ Pen. I don&#39;t understand why such things happen either. Maybe she had to go help another at the bridge, who knows. Maybe that might help.

You are in my thoughts and again, I am so sorry for your loss of Lola Bola.

Binkie free sweetheart! :halo

Crystal


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh No! I am so very sorry about Lola. How very sad . I will be keeping you and Penelope - and Rupert - in my thoughts. We are all here for you!

Jan


----------



## lucylocket

i am so sorry 

they look so comfortable together 

rip my little one 

varna tony adrian lucy harvey rip and toffee


----------



## ahri22

Very sad to hear of your loss  I have just lost my darling bunny too, and I know how it feels to lose one before their time!

I, too have lost a rabbit in the past in the same way as your darling Lola. I had a rabbit called Ginger who died while under anaesthesia to be neutered. I was utterly devastated when the vet called up and told me he&#39;d died!!

I was terrified getting Little Hoppy Hoppy neutered last year, but he came through all right. Now, we&#39;ve lost him and I just miss him so much!! I have no more bunnies to snuggle either 

His buddy, our cat Mushu misses him too. Last night, after we&#39;d put Little Hoppy in a box (ready to be buried today), I found Mushu sniffing and scratching the box. At first I didn&#39;t know what he was doing, so I picked up the box, and he kept sniffing where the box had been, and looking around. He also looked under the table, where the two often sat together!! 

Hopefully your Pen won&#39;t miss her friend too much  

Fiona


----------



## Bangbang

I&#39;m really sorry to heat about your dear Lola... Hope your holding up ok...
Your in our thoughts,

xox Laraurplepansy:ink iris:inkpansy:


----------



## shye

:sad::imsorry::bigtears:&nbsp<WBR>;my heart aches for you! Im so affraid to take my Nibbles in to be spayed. Oh, I am so so sorry for you.

<WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR><WBR> Shye


----------



## JadeIcing

I am alittle late to this and it breaks my heart. Rest in Peace little one.


----------



## theevenstarlight

F-J, how are you doing? Do you have any updates?


----------



## f_j

Thanks again everyone. I'm doingbetter now, I just haven't posted because I haven't been ready toreturn to the rabbit forum. We did meet with the vet todiscuss the post-mortem test results, and Lola didn't have anyunderlying health problems. Therefore, it was most likely dueto stress. We had her cremated and she is back with usnow. Penelope is doing well and is back to her old crazy selfagain, which is so nice to see. I really appreciateeveryone's support, it really helped me get through this.


----------



## bunnee mom

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss f_j. I can only imagine what you must be feeling.

RIP Lola


----------



## theevenstarlight

I had my rabbit cremated too after she passed away. I hope you are starting to heal.


----------



## Alzred

Oh....im so sorry... waxer getting spayed next month i hope she is ok...


----------



## ~BunBuns~

im sorry to hear that.:magicwand::sosad


----------



## Haley

Hey f_j, just wondering how you are holding up. Ive been thinking of you and your fur kids.


----------



## f_j

Hey Haley, I'm doing much better,thanks. But Rupert and Penelope are going in for their neuterand spay tomorrow, so I'm sure I'll be a nervous wreck then.I know it is for the best though. Thanks for thinking of us


----------



## Haley

Oh hun, I'll be praying really hard for both ofthem that they come through this okay. Make sure to ask your vet forsome Metacam for Penelope, Rupert might not need it. Its also good tohave some pumpkin on hand in case she wont eat right away.

Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your way. Keep me posted.


----------



## theevenstarlight

Hey F-J, I had Snuffy spayed last Monday and sheis doing great! The vet had to sedate her before she startedthe general anesthetic because she was really wound up. Maybeyou should ask for that so your other two buns won't be stressed?


----------



## f_j

Thanks Haley and theevenstarlight. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Michaela

Well, any news yet?

ray:


----------



## Haley

Im nervous, is everything okay f_j?


----------



## f_j

Sorry I haven't been able to respond until now. It seems that we just can't catch a break....

We brought Rupert and Penelope in to the vet yesterday, and discoveredthat the receptionist had written them in for the wrong day.She had written them in for the following Thursday. I was sofrustrated because it was very difficult to prepare ourselves to gothrough with this again, and I didn't want to have to take them homeand do it all over again next week. While we were talkingwith the receptionist, someone called to cancel a spay that was bookedfor that day, so she said that we could leave them and that they mightbe able to fit them in because of the cancellation. So wedid. Later on, they called back and said that they didn'twant to rush, so they wanted to wait until this morning to do thesurgeries. We agreed to leave them overnight because wedecided it would be too stressful to bring them back and forth so manytimes. It was a difficult decision, but we made sure theywere in a quiet room and were being checked on throughout the night.

This morning, we received a phone call from the vet saying thatPenelope has a slight head tilt. I couldn't believeit. She said she noticed it yesterday but assumed it wasalways there...but when she checked Penelope's history she saw thatthere was no mention of it. She said she didn't want to gothrough with the surgery until it was treated, because the stress ofthe surgery could make it worse. When we picked her up thisafternoon, we noticed it, but it is very slight. The vet saidit was worse this morning. It is hard to say whether or notshe has always had it, because it is so slight. I am soworried about her. We have some antibiotics and we'll takeher back to the vet next Friday. I just don't want it to getworse.

The good news is that Rupert's neuter went great. He is athome now, eating hay and resting in his cage. Thankgoodness. 

Anyway, thanks for keeping my babies in your thoughts. I'llkeep you updated and hopefully it will be good news. Pleasesend good thoughts for Penelope.


----------



## theevenstarlight

Wow. I can empathize. I lost my first girl to spaying, and now my boy might have Pasteruella. 

It's really good that you caught the head tilt right away. Alot of rabbits can lead normal lives with it and some make a fullrecovery.

You're in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Rupert.... :bunnydance:

Penelope .... ray:

f_j ........ :hug1


----------



## Haley

Did they check her ears? If its just showing up it could be a slight ear infection. 

I'll be praying for your girl. And Im so glad Rupert's went well!


----------



## Michaela

Sooo pleased for you that Rupert's neuter went well!!:hug1

Sending lots of good (((((((((((VIBES))))))))))))) to Penelope, hope she's ok!ray:

And hugs for you of course:hug:


----------



## f_j

Thanks everyone! Haley, I think thatthe vet gave us Baytril in order to clear up any sort of ear infectionif that is the cause...I really hope that it does the trick, I hate thethought of seeing this head tilt get worse.


----------

